# Webspace + MySQL DB + DE-Domain



## Blattspinat (13. Januar 2003)

Nabend allerseits! Ich hab schon länger gesucht im Inet aber net so wirklich was gefunden. Ich suche Webspace ca. 15 MB mit PHP Unterstützung + MySQL DB + 1 DE Domain und das ganze für nicht mehr als 10€ pro Monat ... Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand sagen ob er da was kennt 

Thx schonmal 

mfg
Freddy


----------



## Jan Seifert (13. Januar 2003)

guckst du 
unteranderem

Linux Webhosting
Inkl. Eigene Domain (de/cno)
weitere Domains gegen Aufpreis
Verwaltung über Confixx Prof.
100 Subdomains
100 MB Speicherplatz
500 Email Accounts
FTP, FrontPage Erweiterungen
PHP 4 / CGI / 1 MySQL Datenbank 
12.000 MB Transfervolumen


----------



## Blattspinat (13. Januar 2003)

ha! Optimal Big thx ... aber nochma ne n00b frage: Transfervolumen (Traffic) ... ist das nur für files die gedownloaded werden also was weiß ich zips oder so oder wieviel aufrufe die seite bekommt addiert? Oder etwa wieviel ich uppe? Weil ich kann damit echt nix anfangen ... achja ... und sind 12 Gig viel?


----------



## Jan Seifert (13. Januar 2003)

auf und upload.

12gb ist ziemlich viel.
da müsstes du 6gb filme hochladen
und einer alle wieder runter saugen, das reicht.
locker


----------



## Blattspinat (13. Januar 2003)

aha ok thx  dann bestell ich mir doch gleich mal  

mfg
Freddy


----------



## schwarzfahrer (3. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von smallB _
> *auf und upload.
> 
> 12gb ist ziemlich viel.
> ...



mal ne frage / bemerkung:
ich glaube bei hosteurope wird als traffic nur bezeichnet was über den browser geht. ftp uploads z.b. werden nicht dazugezählt bzw. in der statistik im k.i.s. nicht berücksichtigt.


----------



## Sebastianus (3. April 2003)

Also ich kenne es generell nur so, dass Traffic alles ab Netzwerkkarte ist! Somit auch eMail usw. Bedeutet natürlich, dass jede eMail die man bekommt doppelt zählt! Denn sie muss einmal rein in den Rechne rund wieder raus! Vielleicht regeln die Provider das bei den Paketen manchmal anders, trotzdem würde ich vorher mal nachfragen, wenn man ansonsten denkt leicht drüber zukommen!


----------



## Virtual Freak (4. April 2003)

*hmm..*

schau dir auch mal die angebote von webenergy.ch an..
da bekommst du auch etwa das selbe wie oben...nur für 10 Euro und das ohnn Traffic beschränkung!

Greetz VF


----------



## Paradizogeeko (4. April 2003)

meines Erachtens nach ist traffic alles was an fällt - sprich jedes bild welches geladen wird (alles was der browser empfängt) files mit ftp usw... einfach alles  aber wenn des keine große community werden soll, sollten 12 GB allemal langen


----------



## Arne Buchwald (4. April 2003)

*Re: hmm..*



> _Original geschrieben von Virtual Freak _
> *schau dir auch mal die angebote von webenergy.ch an..
> da bekommst du auch etwa das selbe wie oben...nur für 10 Euro und das ohnn Traffic beschränkung!
> 
> Greetz VF *


Von Unlimited-Traffic-Angeboten rate ich dringest ab! Meistens ist dann etwas in den AGBs à la "Faire use" oder vgl. verankert bzw. wird einem fristlos gekündigt, wenn man zu viel verbraucht, wobei zu viel im Ermessen des Betreibers liegt.


----------



## schwarzfahrer (4. April 2003)

*Re: Re: hmm..*



> _Original geschrieben von ArneE _
> *Von Unlimited-Traffic-Angeboten rate ich dringest ab! Meistens ist dann etwas in den AGBs à la "Faire use" oder vgl. verankert bzw. wird einem fristlos gekündigt, wenn man zu viel verbraucht, wobei zu viel im Ermessen des Betreibers liegt. *




kann ich nur bestätigen!

provider: netbeat
link: http://www.netbeat.de/html/agb.html

*20.* Der Auftragnehmer hat ein fristloses Kündigungsrecht, wenn der Auftraggeber Informationen verbreitet, die gegen die guten Sitten und geltendes Recht verstoßen. Gleiches gilt für den Fall, dass erotische Publikationen oder Downloadinhalte angeboten werden, oder Traffic-Volumen verursacht werden, die das dreifache des Durchschnitts von 1000 vergleichbaren Webhostingkunden benötigen. Im letzteren Fall ist der Auftragnehmer berechtigt Überbuchungen / Trafficbegrenzungen durchzuführen und eine Berechnung des Traffic in der Größenordnung von EUR 0,0046 / Gbyte an den Auftragnehmer vorzunehmen. Bei Konkurs, Firmenauflösung, Zahlungsausfall trotz mehrfacher Anmahnung und Nichterreichbarkeit können Endkunden des Resellers direkt angerufen und betreut werden._


----------



## Virtual Freak (4. April 2003)

*kann sein, ist aber nicht*

es stimmt...es gibt anbieter die dieses fair use un ihren agbs haben...dies trifft jedoch nicht auf diesen hoster zu, da ich den betreiber persöhlich kenne kann ich euch das versichern..(nein ich bin es nicht, und bekomme auch keine provision)

ich habe selber einige seiten da, und ausser dem weiss ich das von ihm das einigermassen bekannte online game kapitalism.de (gibts eigentlich spieler hier??) gehosted wird...mit dem kleinsten hosting paket..also 10 euro im monat...und das produziert über 50 GB traffic..ohne probleme.

nur soviel nicht zu verteidigung..sonder zur info)

Greetz VF


----------



## blubber (5. April 2003)

> 15 MB mit PHP Unterstützung + MySQL DB + 1 DE


dafür würd ich nichtmal 2€ ausgeben.


http://www.speicherhosting.com

2 de domains
600 MB Webspace
25 GB Traffic
10 FTP accounts
6 MySQL Datenbanken
600 Subdomains
unbegrenzte pop3 accounts
unbegrenzte email weiterleitungen
komplettes adminsystem über browser.

7,90€ / Monat (Zahlung entweder jährlich oder monatlich)

Den hab ich und bin voll zufrieden. 1 Tag nach der Bestellung hatte ich meinen Account, einen Tag darauf waren die beiden Domains eingerichtet.


Hat bei webhostlist ziemlich gute Bewertungen.

bye


----------



## sam (5. April 2003)

@blubber: speed?


----------



## blubber (5. April 2003)

ziemlich geil, kann mich nicht beschweren. 
man kann auch einen testaccount anlegen lassen, der ist dann für 2 tage aktiv, und man kann den speed etc testen. ist normal innerhalb von einer stunde freigeschalten.

bye


----------



## Arne Buchwald (5. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von blubber _
> *http://www.speicherhosting.com
> [...]
> Hat bei webhostlist ziemlich gute Bewertungen.
> *


Mag sein, jedenfalls macht die Homepage echt keinen professionellen Eindruck auf mich.


----------



## blubber (5. April 2003)

naja wie gesagt, ist echt top, und bewertungen auf webhostlist sprechen für sich, da ist es mir ja egal, wie die page aussieht. hab auch schon des öfteren fragen an die supportmail geschrieben, welche nach spätestens ein paar stunden beantwortet wurden, also ich kanns nur empfehlen.

bye


----------



## AKM<2b> (15. April 2003)

Nachtrag:

Bei Hosteurope ist jeder Furz (Upload/Download/Email/Datenbank) Traffic. Aber ich bin sehr zufrieden. Jetzt wo se den Space verfünfacht ham.

2b


----------



## Zibbo (6. Juni 2003)

Hallo!

Bei webhosting.zentralserver.com gibts das für 30 EUR pro Jahr.
Mit 10 GB Traffic pro Monat auch für 20 EUR / 6 Monate.

Ich bin seit zwei Jahren bei denen. Ist nur ein kleiner Anbieter, aber die nutzen die Technik von 1&1 und Schlund & Partner.

Nachteil: Der E-Mail-Support dauert manchmal ein bisschen zu lange. -Dafür ist der Server ein Traum!

Bis dann.
Chris


----------



## CosmoKey (23. Januar 2004)

König


----------



## Tim C. (23. Januar 2004)

Auch wenn ein Forum neu ist, sollte man evtl. auf das Datum des letzten Beitrags schauen, da neue Foren i.d.R. zu Beginn mit sachverwandten Threads befüllt werden.


----------

